# 2yard western stainless ice breaker



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

2 yard
Runs perfect
Honda engine 
Extended spinner chute
New starter, clutch, Solenoid, battery tray 2 years ago 
New battery last year
Well maintained washed and greased after every use. 
Fluid filmed at end of season since I've owed it for 4 years
I believe it's a 2010 according it serial number. 
$2500 obo 
Will keep harness on truck if you want to see it run.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

call me 2194069615...im interested


----------

